# Is she cheating or am I making up like she says



## 22yearsin (Aug 12, 2018)

I've been along time reader here, long before I made account. Married 23 years with 4 kids. Alot happens in 23 years, bad times and good times. But things havent seen right for a couple years now. And I know this is long overdue. I should've done this last year. But I don't know if I post here or somewhere else and I sure dont wanna make multiple posts of the same topic


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

Go to the coping with infidelity sub-forum on this site and post your story with as much information as possible. Be honest.

You will get mostly no-nonsense excellent advice. Be prepared for very direct responses. Don't take it personally. Members here want to help you. 

This board is the best I've found, better than SI.


----------



## 22yearsin (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you. I'll do that. Gonna take awhile to type it all. Its alittle harder to write when it's your own marriage in jeopardy


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Make sure you use paragraphs.

One big wall of text is difficult to follow.


----------

